# EAN-Bild-chen's



## Nathil (4. Januar 2012)

Aböööönd 

Ich würde gerne mal ein Spiel versuchen, das ich so aus einem anderen Forum kenne.

EAN-Raten

Es funktioniert folgender Maßen:



> AUf fast allen Artikeln die in eurem Raum sind gab es mal einem Strichcode, auch EAN (Electronic Article Number) genannt. Sei es auf den Gummibären die ihr grade genüsslich Verdrückt, oder auf der Verpackung eurer ultra-gamer-maus.
> 
> 1. Ihr macht ein Foto von diesem Code
> 2. Ihr benutzt ein Photobearbeitungs-Programm (und wenn es Paint ist) um aus diesem Foto nur den Code der Striche zu extrahieren.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Januar 2012)

Gesuchter Artikel:
Nintendo Wii "Sports Pack" weiß


----------



## Nathil (5. Januar 2012)

bingo, du bist dran.


----------

